# How to plant Tiger Lotus bulbs?



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

I have read that if you give it enough time. it will root itself. In the past I have placed the bulb partially covered in the substrate and seems to always do fine.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Warmth and moisture make them sprout.
Bury it half way now, most of them have a tapered end which sticks up when ya plant it but dont worry, if its upside down it will still sprout and then you can fix it. :wink:


----------



## Aqua Dave (Feb 23, 2004)

By "bury it half way", do you mean bury it so that half of it is in the substrate and half of it out? What I would call the tapered end actually has the roots and I'm assuming that end should go down.

I'm really wondering how deep I should bury the bulbs. Should they stick out of the substrate some or should I bury them just below the surface or should I push them in pretty deep?

Thanks.

David


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

I let mine grow until I can see which end has roots...then I bury that side down. So far both bulbs are doing well.


----------



## ^iMp^ (Oct 12, 2003)

Hmm... I thought the roots and leaves came out of the same end? Anyway, I just threw mine in the tank...it rooted itself fine (even though it was laying on its side). It SEEMS healthy so far...pretty good growth.

^iMp^


----------



## Aqua Dave (Feb 23, 2004)

Thought I'd post a follow-up for anyone who searches.

It does indeed appear that the roots and leaves come out of the same end. They both are coming out of the end that tapers somewhat to a point. Kinda weird, but that's what is happening. I have the bulbs planted with this end up and that seems to be working ok. The roots are growing down towards the substrate as you would expect. I'll probably give them another few days and then bury them so that they're just under the surface.

David


----------

